# Print properties dialog window does not appear



## Marlin S (Mar 17, 2015)

Since I am new to the forum, I'm not sure where my problem should be posted. I am also not sure if it is a hardware or software related problem, but here it is.

Suddenly, when I try to print, the print properties dialog window does not appear when i click on the properties button. It tries to activate, but immediately reverts back to the print window. This occurs in both OpenOffice 4.1.1 and LibreOffice 4.3, both of which have previously worked fine for months. I often print to both sides of the page (echo print), but can only print on one side (default) since I cannot change the properties. The only thing I can recall that might have any bearing on the problem is that I had previously printed to a file - something I rarely do. I checked the settings and "print to file" is not selected. I am printing to a HP LaserJet Pro M1530 MFP series PCL6 printer and am using Windows 8.1 operating system. I have tried reinstalling both word processing programs and have reset the printer to default settings and updated.

If anyone can help with this problem, I would greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Printers can be very frustrating to say the least. When I've had printer problems in the past, this is what has worked for me:

1. Unplug the power to the printer 
2. Wait about 30 seconds or so
3. Plug it in and let it go through it's initialization
4. Then try it again

If that doesn't work, try reloading the printer driver from the HP site. If it still doesn't work, try a system restore back to the last time the printer was working successfully. That's about all the tricks I know for printers. Hope it helps ...


----------

